# Sharrway Farm welcomes Ken-Mar Joker



## Sharron (Dec 20, 2007)

We would like to thank Ken and Mary Wahl for entrusting us with Ken-Mar's Joker, our new Junior stallion. double Dun Haven Grand Performance




Joker will be used in our Modern/Modern Pleasure breeding program, his first foals will be from some of our best Modern/Modern Pleasure mares, a few select Hidden Image daughters, and when old enough our Pour the Wine daughters.



He is small in stature, however he more than makes up for it with his bloodlines. We can't thank Mary and Ken Wahl enough for letting us have Joker...he is a joy to work with, with a wonderful disposition. We know he will fit into our breeding program filling in the missing link, producing Modern/Modern Pleasure ponies with style and grace, as well as wonderful willing dispositions.





Will post photos to our web site when they become available...

Sharron


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations Sharron, that is very exciting! I'm looking forward to pictures



Are we going to get to see him in the show ring this year?


----------



## minie812 (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats to You. This is off the subject but would you have pics of Sharrways Cajun Rowdy Enchantress? She is the Grand dam to my little stud colt...Thx If you have any!


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Sharron!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats,

can't wait to see photos


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG Sharron



, what a dream come true! Man double grand perfomance bred



, he must be dreamy. I am furious you didn't put pics and now will have to sit here and wait on you!!!! Come on lady, post some pics, I cant wait till christmas for this! Seriously, this would totally be a dream come true for me!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Sharron. I'm like everyone else here, where are the pictures?


----------



## alongman (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Sharon!!!


----------



## Sharron (Dec 21, 2007)

Lisa Strass said:


> Congratulations Sharron, that is very exciting! I'm looking forward to pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to get to see him in the show ring this year?


Hi Lisa

Sorry no show ring for this boy...he will remain home taking care of his manly duties to the ladies, we are so excited about getting him! He is more valuable to us as a breeding stallion, and will let his get speak for him in the show ring. Will try to post some candid pictures of him on here, if someone will lead me through it!!! I am not computer savy!

Sharron



minie812 said:


> Congrats to You. This is off the subject but would you have pics of Sharrways Cajun Rowdy Enchantress? She is the Grand dam to my little stud colt...Thx If you have any!


Hi

Sorry I don't have any photos of Enchantress...however if you get hold of John Black of Black Thunder farm, he may be able to get you one or two, as he bought her from Jane Bonner, and has her in his breeding program...I don't have his email righ handy or would give it to you...he is a member of AMHA and AMHR so if you do a search I am sure it will come up...you have a nice colt by the way!!!!!!!!!!

Sharron



txminipinto said:


> Congrats Sharron!!!


Thanks Carin...we have wanted to put Grand Performance bloodlines into our breeding program, so this is a dream come true!

Sharron


----------



## Sharron (Dec 21, 2007)

SweetOpal said:


> OMG Sharron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jennifer...Thanks for the comments...YES it is a dream come true! and guess who one of his first "girls" will be!!! Yep...Provocative Woman! ought to be an interesting cross don't you think? I wyle away the hours doing pedigree comparisons... We are sitting on pins and needles waiting to see ourPour the Wine babies that should start arriving in March...have him bred to 3 mares...nail biting time! and of ocourse hoping for fillies!

Will try to have someone walk me through getting a couple of pictures on here, or if someone would volenteer to post them for me...I can send them in a jpg format...

Sharron



Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm said:


> Congrats Sharron. I'm like everyone else here, where are the pictures?


Thanks Sheryl...will try to get some strictly candid shots of him posted here...but as mentioned need someone with more computer experience than I have to do it! Again thanks for your nice comments!

Sharron



alongman said:


> Congrats Sharon!!!


Thanks Adam! We have Missy (AG's Miss Print) bred to Pour the Wine ( Knight s Mark of Success x Fine Line Wine a M.A M Snooty Big Shot daughter for 2008... Depending on how that mating does, we will either repeat it, or breed her to Joker for 2009. Missy is doing well out with the herd, she is usually the first one to come up and be patted...we love her....what ever happened to the stallion you use to have the one with wilk breeding? Who has him now?

Sharron


----------



## minie812 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sharron said:


> Lisa Strass said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Sharron, that is very exciting! I'm looking forward to pictures
> ...


Thx sooooo much!


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 21, 2007)

Sharron said:


> Hi Jennifer...Thanks for the comments...YES it is a dream come true! and guess who one of his first "girls" will be!!! Yep...Provocative Woman! ought to be an interesting cross don't you think?


Whoa, now this brings up a whole new set of questions



So does that mean that I wont have to compete agains the "WOMAN" this year?? Yes that would be an amazing cross, OMG I will be on pins and needles with you!!! if you send me some pics I may be able to get them on, I think I know how to do it that way now....and then I could be the first to see him






:BananaHappy


----------



## Leeana (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats Sharron











Would love to see some photos of him, he sounds beautiful








Congrats agian !!!


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 21, 2007)

Congratulations Sharon! Wow, what a score, I would be putting him to work as well.

But...lets see those pictures!


----------



## Sharron (Dec 22, 2007)

Whoa, now this brings up a whole new set of questions



So does that mean that I wont have to compete agains the "WOMAN" this year?? Yes that would be an amazing cross, OMG I will be on pins and needles with you!!! if you send me some pics I may be able to get them on, I think I know how to do it that way now....and then I could be the first to see him






:BananaHappy





Sorry



The WOMAN will be in the ring again next year if all goes well...possibly as a driving Futurity girl...I will send you the pic's privately... as I said they are strictly candid and nothing great!

Thanks for offering to post his picture Jennifer!

Sharron


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 22, 2007)

Here you go Sharron! He is way to cute, love his tiny head, ok next I am going to want some action pics




LOVE his neck!!






and a cute little head shot






I guess I just can't escape the WOMAN!


----------



## Sharron (Dec 22, 2007)

SweetOpal said:


> Here you go Sharron! He is way to cute, love his tiny head, ok next I am going to want some action pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jennifer for posting the pictures...will see what I can do on Action shots, but most likely won't be until the weather turns better, and he has shed some of his fuzz...can't wait to see him without his winter coat...and yes the WOMAN will be back this next year....hopefully!

Again thanks for putting the photos on the site for me...Hope your Christmas is Merry and your New Year is full of all your expectations with shows, and foals.

Sharron


----------



## SirenFarms (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats sharron! He looks like he is smiling in the second pic



Awww. he looks awesome! i want some action shots next!


----------



## Alex (Dec 22, 2007)

He's Gorgous!


----------



## crponies (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on your handsome new addition! I will be looking forward to seeing those action shots too.


----------

